# My First Buck



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

At the age of 29 and only being able to manage a few days hunting every year I'm rather proud of this. Funny part of the the story is that my brother-in-law was out walking my brittney giving her some bird hunting work. He wasn't carrying a gun just letting her look for birds. She got out a little ahead of him and must have jumped on this bucks back which jump him up and sent her flying through the air. He then ran off and happened past where I was sitting and stopped and turned broadside 25 yards off. I knew she was a good bird dog, the deer are just a bonus I guess. You'll notice in the picture I'm holding her in place. She was terrified of the deer, I think he might have kicked her in his getaway.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking deer. Nice Rack also!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats.  I like the celebration picture too.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice buck!!!! congratulations on your first buck!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Way to go! Congrats :!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! I'm happy to hear you were able to kill your first buck!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats. Nice first buck. I'm 28 and just got my first buck last season. Not a monster but was proud of my first and he is on the wall.

On a side note....Good thing there wasn't any Game Wardens around. I'd bet they would try to say you all were using the dog to hunt deer.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

Actually, I did talk to a friend who is a game warden and he said that technically there is nothing in the books about use of dogs. He aslo said he wouldn't advise using dogs because it does fall into a legal gray area. In hind sight it wasn't a real good idea to have her out at the time but were planning on taking her bird hunting in the next few weeks and we were just letting her get some practice. But I can assure anyone that we were not using her for deer it was just coincidence and luck.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

No no, I'm not trying to say you were. But in most cases the Game Warden wouldn't have to prove you were, you would have to prove you wasn't. I was just saying that the game warden may say you were. The regulations do say in the deer hunting section under A Deer Hunter CANNOT do any of the following: #11 Use dogs to hunt deer. Page 9 in the 06-07 regs. I think your buddy misinformed you.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Congrats on your first buck! :!


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

TV, let me begin by saying nice first buck. On a side note, yes it is illegal to use a dog to "hunt" deer in Ohio. Bassblaster, Im not sure where you went to lawschool, but it is not illegal to WALK a bird dog during the deer gun season (which sounds to me like what was happening in this case) and furthermore if someone were to be charged whith such a violation in this case (either TV or his brother-in-law) the gamewarden, or in most cases the municipal prosecutor, would have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that a person KNOWINGLY used a dog to hunt deer. Which would be a problem for said prosecutor in TV's scenario. To get back to the original point of this thread and rather than lecturing folks about laws that they did not actually break, GREAT FIRST BUCK TV, AND I WISH YOU MANY MORE TO COME.

Merry Christmas everyone.

FWF


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Four Weight Fanatic....Did you even read my posts? I never once accused anyone of doing anything illegal and even stated that in my post. Which post did I say I went to lawschool? I was just making a simple point. He is out deer hunting on a piece of property and his buddy is working a bird dog on the same piece of property which jumped a deer and it ran right to him and he killed it. Coincidence? Maybe. I don't know the guy and wasn't there so I'm not accusing anyone, but based on the story I read it wouldn't be hard for the game warden to decide that they were using the dog to hunt deer. What's to stop the game warden from deciding that they had planned it that way and if caught could just say we was walking the dog not using it to hunt? Do you usually walk your dog on property where you know there are people deer hunting? Would you want other people out in the field working a dog on property you are deer hunting? All I'm saying is that it wouldn't be hard for a game warden to at least question it. I never accused anyone so do not attack me!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Somehow I knew this was coming! hopefully it doesn't blow up like mine did! anyway that is a heck of a first buck man!! congratulations!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Very nice buck man. The pics had me cracking up though! Good Job!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

WTG, TV Nice buck!!


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

I find that pic of the beer cans on the bucks rack truely tasteless!! In the future have a little more respect for the animal! I don't care if it was your first, or your one hundred and first!! You owe it to the animal.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well I am glad to see you having fun and celebrating..... better off you did that after you shot the deer! and don't worry about the ________ (just fill in the blank with whatever you would like we will adlib that one) on here! go Kill another buck next year and make your can holder a tradition among your buddies.... don't worry about other peoples opinions if they don't like it they can click on a different forum! don't let them ruin your excitement about it!! you shot that deer, youre going to eat that deer, why not share a few beers with the deer! awesome deer and congratulations!


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

Okay, first off, BassBlaster, I took no offense to what you posted earlier about the legality matter. You made a good point. I don't remember whether or not I mentioned the fact that we were on different properties in two seperate patches of woods and had 2 county roads between us. It was all private property and we knew where each other were for all of our safety. Like I said earlier, it probably wasn't the best time to take the dog out and we certainly had no ill intentions having her out. She's a bird dog through and through and if anything we want to keep her away from deer so she doesn't start tracking the wrong animal. As for the picture with the cans, I don't know that I would call it disrespectful but I can see the arguement. It was a moment of sillyness and people occasionally do silly things, but it no way did we mean to loose respect for the animal. I should also mention that we grilled a few pieces as we were cutting him up, and I must say, he was delicious. And for that I am very grateful.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

TV, I say don't let one better than thou that has his shorts in too tight a knot rain on your party! That was a nice animal you took especially of r your first one. Could be some jealousy by someone who has'ent experienced that yet. Good Job man


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

TV, sorry to get things stirred up. That was never my intention. After reading your post I thought it could be percieved that you were hunting with a dog and was just simply making a point. I never accused anyone of doing anything illegal and even said so in my original post. Four Weight Fanatic then unleashed a personal attack on me that was uncalled for. If he had read all my posts he would have seen that I was making a point and not accusing you. As far as the beer cans go, I don't see why it's a problem. I guess it must be disrespectful too when I put a red nose on my deer at Christmas time. Oh well, to each his own. Once again, sorry this turned into something it wasn't and congrats on a great first buck!


----------



## wvsportsmanjunior (Aug 27, 2006)

skeeziks said:


> I find that pic of the beer cans on the bucks rack truely tasteless!! In the future have a little more respect for the animal! I don't care if it was your first, or your one hundred and first!! You owe it to the animal.


SHUT UP!!!


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

skeeziks said:


> I find that pic of the beer cans on the bucks rack truely tasteless!! In the future have a little more respect for the animal! I don't care if it was your first, or your one hundred and first!! You owe it to the animal.


If it were me, I would have probably hung some bottles of Jack Daniels from his antlers after I was done celebrating. Nice job on your first buck.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Congrats on the buck, he looks pretty good. I'm sure the pictures were taken in good fun without much thought and didn't intend any harm. That being said, in defense of bassblaster, the pictures probably weren't the most tasteful. Here's a few articles that might persuade you.
http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/life/outdoors/story/3429976p-12586542c.html

http://www.cabelas.com/community-inthefield-fieldguides-v02-detail-wt-photo-tips-detail.shtml


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

BassBlaster, I sincerely extend my deepest apologies if I offended you in my post. It was not intended as a personal attack nor was it intended to be mean spirited, I simply put in a little bit of sarcastic humor in pointing out that by saying "_in most cases the Game Warden wouldn't have to prove you were, you would have to prove you wasn't. I was just saying that the game warden may say you were_..." you had reversed the Constitutional presumptions that this nations criminal (including traffic codes and game laws) penal system is based on. I had read all of your posts up to that point and assure you that I did not intend my post as a personal attack, I apologize if it came off that way. 

Everyone have a happy and SAFE New Year

Sincerely, 

FWF


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

chase845 said:


> Congrats on the buck, he looks pretty good. I'm sure the pictures were taken in good fun without much thought and didn't intend any harm. That being said, in defense of bassblaster, the pictures probably weren't the most tasteful. Here's a few articles that might persuade you.
> http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/life/outdoors/story/3429976p-12586542c.html
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/community-inthefield-fieldguides-v02-detail-wt-photo-tips-detail.shtml


I wasn't the one complaining of the pictures but those were some good reads. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

FWF, Thanks for clearing things up. I guess it's hard to read sarcasm on line. I'm sorry to anyone that took my posts the wrong way. I never intended for this to go like it has. I was just trying to make a point that some could see it that way. I hate that this is taking away from the fact that TV killed a great first buck. Congrats again and sorry for all the misunderstanding.


----------

